# Message for nellybean



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Hello

I was wondering how hope is getting on with detecting your sons hypos?

I didnt realise you were only in stockport, we are in buxton.

Are you coming to the big walk soon? Be nice to meet another sylml dog!

Sam x


----------

